

Jeb Bush uploads every email from his governorship - SSilver2k2
http://jebbushemails.com/email/search

======
kls
While I applaud the effort, the usability is horrible. I have never seen a
clearer case for continuos scroll. To set everything up as a calendar, when
not many people are going to see date's sent as the highest value data
organization point, is not well thought out. The site would be more fluid as a
vertical ledger with dates as milestones in a scrolling sidebar. Also it would
be nice to have the ability to filter based on sender/recipent which are the
data points I think most people would be interest in:

e.g what correspondence did he have with his brother.

~~~
michaelbuddy
date sent does show as a good cross reference point. PLUS listing by date is a
decent way to show that blocks of emails aren't missing basically the time
stamp accounts for his whereabouts on any given day. That's what people look
for. If there's a big issue and it's known that it was in the media on x date.
Then people could take a look at all that correspondence and see what and who
he was talking to.

------
mhroth
So,... Jeb Bush preparing to run for president then?

~~~
VikingCoder
Not any more. By doing this, he violated Florida state law.

"Social security numbers held by an agency are confidential and exempt from s.
119.07(1) and s. 24(a), Art. I of the State Constitution. This exemption
applies to social security numbers held by an agency before, on, or after the
effective date of this exemption. This exemption does not supersede any
federal law prohibiting the release of social security numbers or any other
applicable public records exemption for social security numbers existing prior
to May 13, 2002, or created thereafter."﻿

I found someone's social security number within 2 minutes of knowing this site
existed. They were applying to Governor Bush for a job.

~~~
kls
I was surprised to see phone numbers and other identifying info in a non-
redacted format as well. It is hard to imagine that nobody thought about
privacy info before releasing this.

